# Well Visit/ Well Woman



## lbuchillon (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello!

I am wondering, I know the patient can have a preventive visit with her normal  pcp and then a well woman with her GYN, but what if a patient comes to her pcp for a well exam (preventive visit) and then comes back few days later to have a routine pap smear; can we bill the pap as routine? would it be an E/M code with Z01.419? or a preventive code with Z01.41?

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## kari2007 (Feb 18, 2016)

When this happens at our clinics, if the pap is being done by the same provider who just seen them for the GYn exam, we do a no charge visit, as long as no other concerns or problems are addressed. this happens infrequently and usually only when the patient is pressed for time or on their menses.
Hope this helps!


----------



## masseytc (Feb 29, 2016)

I agree.  This is also what we do at our office (family practice).  If a patient comes in for a physical exam (993XX) but does not have a Pap at that time but then returns at a later time for the Pap (with not other problems addressed), we code the no-charge CPT code with diagnosis code Z12.4.


----------

